# Coque MacBook Unibody déformée



## snakeboarder755 (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, hier je mets mon sac sur mon dos et j'entends un gros BOOM! Je regarde par terre, c'était mon MacBook tout neuf tombée à cause du sac mal fermé...

Il est tombé sur un angle et il est déformé comme vous pouvez le voir sur la photo (désolé pour la qualitée, c'est l'iSight...) :








Quelqu'un aurait un procédé pour tenter de retordre l'alu ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## guilio_19 (13 Janvier 2009)

Heu la franchement, tu risque d'avoir beaucoup de mal et surtout, l'écran est rempli de constituant et pour le retordre il faudrait le chauffer..... Et la catastrophe assurée.


----------



## inecnia (13 Janvier 2009)

Aïe... Franchement comme la dit guilio_19 je ne vois pas vraiment comment redresser ta coque sans risquer d'endommager la dalle ou un autre composant. Sa doit dégouter sur une machine aussi belle mais y'a pas trop de solution je pense... Désolé...


----------



## pitou_92 (14 Janvier 2009)

c'est vraiment dommage, j'suis désolé pour toi. tu l'as acheté où??


----------



## anthony62a (7 Avril 2009)

j'ai eu le même problème récemment, j'ai réussi a le retordre avec une pince plate. il faut protéger la coque avec un gros chiffon pour ne pas voire les mors de la pince..

et maintenant c'est nickel


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Avril 2009)

Et la vitre ne s'est pas fissurée ?


----------



## Nitiel (7 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Et la vitre ne s'est pas fissurée ?



La vitre est en verre rigide "moue"


----------



## anthony62a (8 Avril 2009)

non la vitre ne s'est pas fissuré car elle n'est pas collé au cadre aluminium de l'écran

on peux redresser l'aluminium, le cadre noir et donc l'écran ne suivent pas 

j'ai bien dit redresser l'aluminium ! pas tordre le tout (alu et écran)

pour moi ça a marché.


----------



## Tekta (8 Avril 2009)

Sinon moi j'ai eu le même problème à la Fac... je l'avais posé sur ma table, le temps de sortir 5 min et de revenir, quelqu'un a du le faire tombé, et je l'ai retrouvé par terre 
La seule différence, c'est que c'est la partie du dessous qui était un peu tordu au bord, j'ai pris une petit lime et j'ai limer! Maintenant c'est nickel! On voit presque plus rien!


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (9 Avril 2009)

Faites moi penser à ne pas vous acheter de matériel d'occasion, espèces de "MacGyver" ^^
Je me demande, si l'achat est très récent, s'il peut être couvert par ta banque (si achat par CB ? j'ai déjà vu ça quelque part) ou simplement par l'assurance, tu peux peut être trouver une solution de ce côté là. Moi en tout cas, je serais complètement abattu à ta place


----------



## Tekta (9 Avril 2009)

Houuu et je viens de voir la photo du premier post, en fait c'est même pas devant qu'il est déformé! C'est à l'arrière! Ca doit mettre une de ces pressions sur l'écran quand il est fermé nen?
:sick:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Avril 2009)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> Faites moi penser à ne pas vous acheter de matériel d'occasion, espèces de "MacGyver" ^^
> Je me demande, si l'achat est très récent, s'il peut être couvert par ta banque (si achat par CB ? j'ai déjà vu ça quelque part) ou simplement par l'assurance, tu peux peut être trouver une solution de ce côté là. Moi en tout cas, je serais complètement abattu à ta place



Oui, avec certaines Visa, tu as une garantie vol et casse pendant quelques mois. 



Tekta a dit:


> Houuu et je viens de voir la photo du premier post, en fait c'est même pas devant qu'il est déformé! C'est à l'arrière! Ca doit mettre une de ces pressions sur l'écran quand il est fermé nen?
> :sick:



Mieux vaut près des charnières que devant car à l'arrière la vitre ne va pas jusqu'au coin.


----------



## marcopolo05 (5 Mai 2009)

Bonjour , 
Moi je viens aussi d' avoir se probleme :s
Sauf que chez moi c' est lavant qui est tordu et je ne sais plus ferme l' ecran :s 
Par contre pouvez vous mexpliquer le truc de banque ou de visa ? 
Merci


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (5 Mai 2009)

En fait, en fonction de ta carte bancaire (ici carte Visa donc), tu peux être remboursé d'un achat par CB sous x jours. Bien pratique plutôt que de faire jouer l'assurance (mais je ne connais pas toutes les clauses hein j'ai juste entendu dire). Sinon, puisque j'en parle, n'oubliez pas de tenter de faire jouer l'assurance (je n'ai pas dit de vous jouer de l'assurance).


----------



## legascon (5 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir

Pour la carte Visa, cela couvre les pertes financières occasionnées par la détérioration ou le vol avec agression ou effraction du produit payé avec sa carte.

Pour obtenir les conditions précises, c'est sur le site de votre banque.

En effet, la période de prise en charge après la date d'achat semble ne pas être le même selon les établissements: 5 jours à la BNP, 7 jours à la Caisse d'Epargne, etc.

Donc ne pas trop compter sur cette assurance pour se faire rembourser la réparation...


----------



## marc-book (5 Mai 2009)

snakeboarder755

Une pince plate avec un martyr (pièce protégeant les parties métallique) devrait te permettre de remettre le métal en forme. Renseigne toi auprès d'un serrurier (il est spécialiste des métaux) pour la manière de faire. Macbook MadMax, ça à de la gueule


----------



## surfman06 (6 Mai 2009)

Conclusion, d'après ce que je viens de lire, on peut dire que c'est macbook sont vraiment solide !!!, car mine de rien, faire tomber un portable d'une hauteur d'un mètre sans en amortir le choc,
c'est peu de dégât, et vu les posts, apparemment tous ces macbooks fonctionnent encore.
Faites ça avec un portable pc, je doute qu'il fonctionne encore.
Pour en revenir au assurance, l'applecare ne prend pas les dommages accidentels à ma connaissance, seul les macbooks achetés à la fnac ou autre enseigne avec leur assurance dommage accidentels seront pris en compte pour un changement de la partie supérieure.
J'en reviens toujours pas, ,:love:
(je vous comprend, j'aimerai pas voir ma machine dans cette état, mais elle fonctionne encore ...)


----------



## Maxiime88 (4 Octobre 2010)

J'ai un probléme dans le style que j'ai mentionné dans le forum mais persone ne m'as répondu pour le moment .

Ca fait 2 semaines que j'ai mon macbook pro unibody et je me suis rendu compte qu'au niveau du clavier il y avait un creux . On pourrai pensé que quelqu"un a enfoncé la partie de devant .
Je ne sais pas si la garantie va marcher alors qu'il n'est pas tombé , et aucun coup n'a était donné sur la partie avant du mac .

Je trouves ca trés bizar , peut etre du a une surchauffe ou je ne sais quoi . 
Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairé ca serai gentil

Merci d'avance


----------

